

Developers can now code and run eXo add-ons online thxs to Codenvy and Docker - tipiwi
http://blog.exoplatform.com/en/2014/12/03/the-new-codenvy-is-a-game-changer-and-everybody-benefits

======
bmestrallet
The new Codenvy is a game changer and everybody benefits.

Codenvy allows any developer to code, build, debug, run, and share any
application on top of any software stack that runs in Docker, all from the
browser without downloading anything on the desktop.

You can try it yourself, using this Codenvy Factory link:
[https://codenvy.com/f?id=bhkm1qblbzicha1x](https://codenvy.com/f?id=bhkm1qblbzicha1x)

This is a total game changer, and will have a deep impact in the software
industry:

\- It will change the way developers discover and learn new technologies. \-
It will change the way software vendors promote APIs and SDKs. \- It will
change the way cloud development environments are managed by DevOps. \- It
will change the way developers collaborate while building apps. \- It will
change the way developers exchange with QA teams. \- It will change the way
support teams interact with their customers. \- It will change the way Open
Source projects manage their communities.

------
bootch4000
...and if you're curious how Codenvy and Docker are used to put it together:
[http://blog.codenvy.com/creating-codenvy-factory-exo-
extensi...](http://blog.codenvy.com/creating-codenvy-factory-exo-extensions-
development/)

